# 86.5 D21 Heater Box Drain



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

When my AC is on, I get stream of water running down the pass side floor. It's not coolant so it must be condensed water from the evap. I can't seem to locate anything that appears to be a drain. Where is it?

Usually I can see a tube coming through the firewall (like on my Cherokee). I see no such tube on my lil' HB.

THX,
S~


----------



## zanegrey (Dec 5, 2005)

start with pulling the fan out to see if you can see where it is.

maybe have it running so you can see where the water is coming from..


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I have the same truck, never looked for the drain hose... I might just take a look out of curiosty....


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I would think you could run your hand under the dash to see if the hose just came off the nipple... or if its plugged up and overflowing into the cab. I had a 86 Sentra that the drip hose plugged up, ran a wire up it and got a ice cold shower! Afer the shock... it did feel good


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

SPEEDO said:


> I would think you could run your hand under the dash to see if the hose just came off the nipple... or if its plugged up and overflowing into the cab. I had a 86 Sentra that the drip hose plugged up, ran a wire up it and got a ice cold shower! Afer the shock... it did feel good


 Uhuh...huhuhu....you said nipple!~!!! It sounds to be the condenser hose that came off. check the hose off of your A/C compressor and follow it to the fire wall, that'll give you an Idea where to look on the cab side.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

the tube is below the heater hoses in the engine compartment (its a short elbow), they do clog, but you need to pull apart the blower/evaporator case in the cab to clean it out.


----------



## GeoBMX4Life (Mar 25, 2010)

NIPPLES!!!


----------



## schmauster (May 18, 2010)

GeoBMX4Life said:


> NIPPLES!!!


I can snap a few pics if it would help, from outside and in.. I dont have much stuff in the way.. and no glove box or anything at the moment lol

I have a 95.. not sure if its different.. i know they didnt change these trucks too much


----------



## Aileen (Jul 16, 2010)

You are probably correct about the a/c drain tube. If it were the heater core, there would be a coolant smell and your coolant level would drop and by now the engine would be getting hot.


----------



## cwilliamrose (Jul 11, 2010)

On my '93 HB I had leaves getting into that box from the fresh air inlets around the wipers. I put some screen under the grilles to keep the big stuff out. When I do get a clog, water comes out while turning hard and sometimes you can hear the fan getting into the water. After taking the box apart the first time to clean it out I have since come up with an easier way to deal with it. I backflush the drain from under the car where the drain tube comes out . I use the garden hose to gently force a little water back through the tube which dislodges the clog and allows some of the debris to come out. After a few backflush cycles the drain generally clears and works normally again. Don't run too much water into the box or it will overflow inside the cab.

Maybe your problem is just the tube being damaged or not being in place properly. If it's a clog, try the backflush method. It will only take a few minutes and no dis-assembly is required..........Bill


----------



## saudade (Apr 10, 2010)

Thanks all for the input. I've looked in the engine compartment, under the heater hoses and don't see any kind of elbow coming out. It's clearly visible on my Jeep which is why I asked about it. 

I removed the plastic cowl grills to cleanup and repaint the cowl and still need to clean and repaint the grills. Those little "expansion pins", that hold them down are on order. So clearly some debris got down there. Hopefully it won't be too big a deal to clean out. Meanwhile I think I'll use some zip ties to hold the grills in place and keep more crud from getting in there.


----------

